# Straight Ninja Yo!



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*So I twisted my left ankle, bruised my left forearm from elbow to wrist, and bruised my right ankle, knee and shin pulling a ninja move while putting away groceries. How's that for WINNING? Just call me Grace*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

One of the results from my ultimate ninjaness or lack thereof. That line in the middle is where I smacked the door frame.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

dang girl!!! i saw it on FB and was wondering what you did.... i hope the other guy looks worse..jk


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> dang girl!!! i saw it on FB and was wondering what you did.... i hope the other guy looks worse..jk


lol domestic accident involving a huge pile of groceries.... I'll spare you the pics of my ankle.... Ronnie saw them and all she said was "OMG WTH SMMFH" lol


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> lol domestic accident involving a huge pile of groceries.... I'll spare you the pics of my ankle.... Ronnie saw them and all she said was "OMG WTH SMMFH" lol


dang... hope its gets better soon!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

1 point grocerys - 0 lauren LOL ...... no ninjaing and drinking lol. did bray get to see him momma is action?lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> dang... hope its gets better soon!!!


Thanks! 


angelbaby said:


> 1 point grocerys - 0 lauren LOL ...... no ninjaing and drinking lol. did bray get to see him momma is action?lol


lmmfao yeah he saw the whole thing and said "You okay Mom? You need a bandaid?"


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awww too cute,bandaids seem to fix anything at that age and ice lol. if my boys have pain its ' i need ice mommy' if its red or cut no matter how tiny its ' i need bandaid' lol


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Hope your recovery is going well mama. I've seen these "accidents" before, and they're not too pretty. Those groceries will damn near go out of their way to get you sometimes... I don't trust them. Did B hear mama cuss? Get well, Grasshopper


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

LOL Dang! I am accident prone as well


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Groceries are terrible people. True story.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That sucks! I fractured my ankle and foot in multiple spots a couple years ago putting away charcoal... Most accidents happen at home! lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> awww too cute,bandaids seem to fix anything at that age and ice lol. if my boys have pain its ' i need ice mommy' if its red or cut no matter how tiny its ' i need bandaid' lol


lol the rule in this house is no blood, no band-aid! Although I have some bangin camouflage ones 


Saint Francis said:


> Hope your recovery is going well mama. I've seen these "accidents" before, and they're not too pretty. Those groceries will damn near go out of their way to get you sometimes... I don't trust them. Did B hear mama cuss? Get well, Grasshopper


Thanks, Christian! Oh, yes he did and I paid for that today.... so now he walking around telling me "don't say #%$&%^*%$$#^ those are bad words!"



Shes Got Heart said:


> LOL Dang! I am accident prone as well


Dude I broke all the toes on my right foot when I was 19 because I was drunk, puked in the hallway and slipped on it and slid into the baseboard of the step going up to the bathroom and all my toes folded down and jammed into it hard as hell. OMG my foot was 10 times the size of the other one and I couldn't put tennis shoes on for 6 months. lol Sorry if I grossed anyone out.



aus_staffy said:


> Groceries are terrible people. True story.


Groceries are people? lol



American_Pit13 said:


> That sucks! I fractured my ankle and foot in multiple spots a couple years ago putting away charcoal... Most accidents happen at home! lol


Holy graceful, Batman! lol No bueno girl. We are a graceful bunch lmmfao


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

OOOhh. Ouch! Did you get it on film?? That'd be youtube gold right there, lol. Hope ya feel better girl


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol been tellin her she needs cameras in her home to get all these money winning shots lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> lol been tellin her she needs cameras in her home to get all these money winning shots lol


LoL - she can be the GP vlogger... I just learned what a vlogger is two days ago lol


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

If Kangol could talk, I think we'd all be getting our bowls of popcorn ready for some serious reality show material


----------

